# Good Christmas gift for 20 month old



## dinan6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi ladies, I need some helpful advice on what to get DD for christmas... She will be 20 months.. I have been looking but when we go to the store I get so overwhelmed with all the stuff.. We are only buying a couple of gifts for her so I want some good ones... Any advice would be appreciated....


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

What does your dd enjoy doing?

I care for a 19 mo girl, who loves the toy kitchen I have and loves, loves, loves to paint and draw with chalk or markers. She's tiny though. and the kitchen and easel I have are almost too big for her! I have actually suggested to her parents that an adjustable-height easel would be perfect for her for Christmas, or a good second-hand wood one that they could cut down to her height.

She also loves my red little tikes riding car. And taking the diapers off our baby dolls and putting them on the potty.

A folding slide that could be used indoors or a pop-up tent with a tunnel would also be great gifts for children that age.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

My son will be 20 months at christmas. I plan to get him felt play food, small pots and pans (from Ikea), a small wooden train engine, pajamas, books and maybe a tunnel (also Ikea and a small basket for the food. I also hope to make him a simple kitchen out of an old bedside table. Must get on to that! All that would probably suit a girl really well too. If my son was at all interested in dolls I would be making him a boy waldorf doll too.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
What does your dd enjoy doing?

I care for a 19 mo girl, who loves the toy kitchen I have and loves, loves, loves to paint and draw with chalk or markers. She's tiny though. and the kitchen and easel I have are almost too big for her! I have actually suggested to her parents that an adjustable-height easel would be perfect for her for Christmas, or a good second-hand wood one that they could cut down to her height.

She also loves my red little tikes riding car. And taking the diapers off our baby dolls and putting them on the potty.

A folding slide that could be used indoors or a pop-up tent with a tunnel would also be great gifts for children that age.

These are all fabulous ideas. My son will be 21 months at Christmas and plays with all of the above on a regular basis. He plays with the kitchen at church, but is getting one for Christmas.

He also loves anything with wheels on it, and we have a local woodworker that makes amazing wooden cars for super cheap, so we have a bunch.

DS's other Christmas gift is a wooden stable/barn that I got for free at a toy swap. He has some wooden animals that will fit perfectly in it, so I am pretty sure it will be a hit.

How much are you looking to spend? How about a coloring book and a pack of the jumbo crayons for her stocking? Maybe a board book or two? My son's current favorite books are the board books with real pictures that he can point to and name. He will sit down with them for a good 10-15 minutes at a time and point to the pics and tell me what they are as I do the dishes or cook dinner. It is fabulous!


----------



## dinan6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.... She is very active and curious..so I like the tent w/ tunnel idea, and I was thinking a kitchen but thought that might be to old...But she does like pretending that one of her toys is something to drink and she shares with everyone in the family...it's really cute... and she loves to draw, scribble on stuff with pencils...Also my one idea is a new baby doll....so, thanks again I think I have my list for her... I knew I would get some good ideas here....


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

My sons absolute favorite toy even after almost a year is a Radio Flyer Scoot About trike. It's primarily used indoors and is designed not to wreck whatever he runs into. It's very adjustable and he uses it every single day. Plus it'll last for several more children, it's very well made.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

This kitchen would be great for that age. We got it for our daughter when she was 20 months old actually (for Christmas last year) and she loved it then and still plays with it daily. It's more compact than most kitchens. The Oompa site is where we got ours, it has free shipping:

http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...-SHIPPING.html

But this site has a picture of the kitchen with a toddler standing next to it, so you can get a good idea on size:

http://www.hearthsong.com/hearthsong...ch%20Result|P1

Other things (some are repeats from PPs):

Baby piano
Art supplies (esp. fingerpaint things)
Play-Doh
Books
Toddler swing (we have this one and it got a ton of use. We put it on our front porch: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2327252)
Stuffed animals
Tricycle (we have a Kettler style one -- I highly recommend getting one with a long handle for adults to steer/push)
Foam letter mat for floor and/or foam letters for bath
Puzzles
Corolle baby doll (these dolls are realistic looking but there are NO phthalates in any of their dolls)

We got her a tent last year, but found one on clearance at Target for less than $20. I would not spend $100 on a tent, but that's just me. Ikea has a really cheap one -- no tunnel, but if money's an issue...

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30073090


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Between us and the Grandparents were getting DD:

A tunnel
Table and chairs
Art supplies
Music
Puzzles


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

DS was around 23 months at Christmas last year and he got: a play kitchen, a guitar, a vaccum, tricycle (from grandma and grandpa), a small Thomas train set, a ride on dump truck and a remote control backhoe loader. Plus, he got a handful of clothes. It just really all depends on what your child is into. My DS loves trucks and cars, but he also likes to play pretend in his kitchen and help mommy vaccum and clean house!!


----------



## dinan6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok,I really like the kitchen on the oompa website, thanks Nighten it looks like the perfect size and I like how small it is and all the stuff that comes with it.. So, I think my list will be kitchen, tent or tunnel, art stuff, baby doll, books.. Thanks again everyone for these ideas...


----------

